# Is it True That Marijuana Enhances Sex/Masturbation?



## smokajoe (Apr 3, 2011)

So does weed really enhance sex and produce a more powerful orgasm?


----------



## MrFishy (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, it's not 100%, but cannabis certainly can enhance all aspects of sexual behavior, IMO.


----------



## Biological Graffity (Apr 4, 2011)

some strains more than others...I need a girl to assist me in this experiment!


----------



## high|hgih (Apr 7, 2011)

First time smoker? Lol the best thing ever to do when baked is masterbate! Actually my schedule every night is

1. Get baked
2. Eat, watch TV Hang with friends fun shit ya knoww
3. Get more baked
4. Masterbate
5. Sleep

Sometimes listen to music before sleeping lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sex and weed. Wow. That brings back a lot of memories. I can't believe I survived the 80's.


----------



## KevinSmith (Apr 7, 2011)

weed can be somewhat of an aphrodisiac it calms the mood, accentuates feelings and liberates the mind.
Sounds like a recipe for good times alone or in couple hehe


----------



## AlecEinWindir (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup sex plus weed = super fun time.

Marijuana is a really strong aphrodisiac in my eyes, but it also makes talking to women a lot easier and funner, and then the sex is really passionate and great!


----------



## txhazard (Apr 8, 2011)

Pot and sex Fu** yeah! Pot and masturbation Fu** yeah! Its also fun in almost every combination of the two...


----------



## chillwills (Apr 9, 2011)

I've busted some pretty awesome fuckin nuts when i have been baked. 

The kind that makes you violently snap your head around and crack your neck like a chiropractor. Hahaha lol


----------



## Fathousecat (Apr 9, 2011)

Still in a 'daze' from the night. Weed+ sex is definitely a good time. Talk about letting loose. Oy... time for another bowl 


-Fatcat


----------

